# Waffling Reviews



## Hooked (13/12/17)

Last night I watched a You Tube review on an e-liquid. It took the reviewer 6.12 minutes before he even smelled the juice, never mind vaped it!! 

Although I'm posting this under E-liquid reviews, I've often found that You Tube reviews for mods are also an endless waffle. No, I don't need to know that you had a late night and that's why you're bleary-eyed. No, I don't need to know what the weather's like in your part of the world. 

Not only on You Tube, but written reviews e.g. "On opening the box I saw ..." Does it matter what the reviewer SAW in the box? Is not the mod or the flavour of the juice the important issue? 

Come on, get to the point!

End of rant 'n rave.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/17)

I am so in your space @Hooked! Get to the point!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Raindance (13/12/17)

Hooked said:


> Last night I watched a You Tube review on an e-liquid. It took the reviewer 6.12 minutes before he even smelled the juice, never mind vaped it!!
> 
> Although I'm posting this under E-liquid reviews, I've often found that You Tube reviews for mods are also an endless waffle. No, I don't need to know that you had a late night and that's why you're bleary-eyed. No, I don't need to know what the weather's like in your part of the world.
> 
> ...


May I add to this rant?

There are one or two or more out there that miss the point completely. A review should not be presented as a theatrical production, the reviewer is not an actor and please oh please do not turn on a fake accent. And if you do, skip the makeup, seriously it gets a bit much.

I watch reviews to obtain information on a product. Give the facts, skip the ego. Thanks.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Fuzz (13/12/17)

Reviews with poor sound, bumpy video and gloomy lighting. Even reviews where ‘reviewers’ can’t even get the name of a device they’re reviewing correct. 

I mean what sort of respect does a person have for their audience if they are trying to get views, yet can’t even get the basics of a video right?

That’s a huge NO from me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro (13/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am so in your space @Hooked! Get to the point!



But... but you literally have a show called Robs ramblings

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/17)

Spyro said:


> But... but you literally have a show called Robs ramblings



Hehehe... But I ramble fast...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## contrid (14/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... But I ramble fast...



I need some tips, I'll watch more of your videos so I can also start rambling fast

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/12/17)

contrid said:


> @Hooked
> 
> If you don't like a reviewer, don't watch his videos, simple as that. Just move on and forget about it but if you enjoyed the video, give it a like and subscribe. The fact that you're posting here complaining about absolutely nothing sounds very, very salty to me.
> 
> And until you have tried and had/have your own YouTube channel I think you should give reviewers well deserved respect for the amount of work that goes into recording and editing a video. It is not an easy job @Rob Fisher and any of the reviewers in the Reviewers forum can tell you that.



LOL what? So people should only talk when they want to caress the fragile ego of someone and not criticize them? There is literally a "dislike" button on YouTube. People "deserving" respect for trying something is one thing (and even then it's dubious), but if you are putting yourself in a role that opens you up to public opinion and the public feel that you are missing the mark tough titties, that's the very nature of the beast. 

The fact that you're a youtube reviewer leaves you as the only one looking salty here son.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... But I ramble fast...


@Spryo @contrid @Rob Fisher We'll time you Rob!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> LOL what? So people should only talk when they want to caress the fragile ego of someone and not criticize them? There is literally a "dislike" button on YouTube. People "deserving" respect for trying something is one thing (and even then it's dubious), but if you are putting yourself in a role that opens you up to public opinion and the public feel that you are missing the mark tough titties, that's the very nature of the beast.
> 
> The fact that you're a youtube reviewer leaves you as the only one looking salty here son.



@Feliks Karp I agree wholeheartedly. Last night @contrid sent me a FB message in which he berated me for "bashing" him in a FB comment (I'd said more or less what I said above about waffling reviews). As I replied, "If you can't take the heat, get out of the kitchen." @contrid I have since unsubscribed from your You Tube videos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/17)

Hi @Hooked 
I hope you dont mind but we moved this thread to the General section
We want to keep that E Liquid Reviews forum just containing threads with actual reviews.

But this is a good thread and worthy of discussion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (14/12/17)

I watched the particular review now - wow.. 6 mins of talking about nothing interesting - longest review ever - uploader, if you are reading this, please if you could just shorten your videos, cause you will lose viewers if you go on like this.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/12/17)

15sec skip ahead button .... really comes in handy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (14/12/17)

Skip to end is even more handy

Jk jk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## picautomaton (14/12/17)

Who can deny the entertainment value of speedball RIP Trippers, or the goofy Indoor Smokers. Forums have better real world info on product.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (14/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> 15sec skip ahead button .... really comes in handy



Couldn't have said it better .... there will always be haters ... haterz be hating that's why I try and keep my videos to under 10 minutes ....BUT kudos to @Hooked for stepping up and actually explaining why she didn't like the review. But don't bash @contrid cause he waffled a bit in a video ???!!! Ok given what transpired after could have been handled better .... on both sides I think 

Personally the reason I started my channel was literally so I could talk kak keep it casual and add some local flavor , and the occasional review in between. Too many "let's dive down " and apologetic reviewers out there , keep it real yet humorous is my motto ....

At the end of the day most people watch your channel because of YOU and you are the brand , not what you review so much. Sadly you are not necessarily everyone's cup of tea which is fine as well .... each one to his own and did I mention there will always be haterz 


But if there's one lesson to learn from this @contrid is don't let it get to you , grow some thicker skin you will always have people that don't like your revews/videos/vlogs whatever but it's how you react that makes the difference and most importantly listen and learn from your 'mistakes' or advise given .....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DirtyD (14/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Couldn't have said it better .... there will always be haters ... haterz be hating that's why I try and keep my videos to under 10 minutes ....
> 
> Personally the reason I started my channel was literally so I could talk kak keep it casual and add some local flavor , and the occasional review in between. If you don't like my channel fine don't subscribe. But don't subscribe and then bash a person for one not so great or boring review .... if you can do a better job then do your own channel  ....
> 
> ...



I didn't mean to bash, more ask him to shorten his "waffling" , as he can do well with reviews and I enjoy watching local reviews - so if he listens to the constructive crit he will still get my view and a few others.

Bashing won't help anyway, and its not needed like you said yeah.

I appreciate our local reviewers, thanks @contrid @Daniel @KZOR @Rob Fisher  and all others I missed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Daniel (14/12/17)

DirtyD said:


> I didn't mean to bash, more ask him to shorten his "waffling" , as he can do well with reviews and I enjoy watching local reviews - so if he listens to the constructive crit he will still get my view and a few others.
> 
> Bashing won't help anyway, and its not needed like you said yeah.
> 
> I appreciate our local reviewers, thanks @contrid @Daniel @KZOR @Rob Fisher  and all others I missed.



100% spot on there , personally I like the criticism but not just trolling ... actual constructive criticism like I tried a new format in my initial RSQ review and @Silver pointed out that the intro was too long with no real information so going forward no trying to do all this B-Roll (yes it's a thing look it up  ). I also upgraded my sound with a better mic and also a better clip on wide angle lens for my Iphone (yup I shoot everything on my phone for now). To me it's a hobby and I like making videos , and if I can bring a smile to someone's face I'm happy ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/12/17)

Daniel said:


> if you can do a better job then do your own channel



So I should open my own restaurant if I get bad service? So if I enjoyed the services provided by MTN for several years I should not move to Vodacom if they offer me a better deal or if MTN starts to decline?

This is called Ad hominem, rebutting by not addressing the meat of the argument. 

This truly is the golden age of the special snowflake. I get that as some one creating stuff you feel as though it's your little unique child and you take a lot of effort in to creating it ,it feels like you are being brave by putting it out in to the world and you expect some kind of applause for it, I'm a creative by profession so I get it, but you have to realise at some point that by doing so someone will voice their opinion and tell you it's shit. It may just be their view and it may well be true, but you have to toughen up. 

You can't always expect positive reinforcement, participation trophies only lead you to having a warped sense of yourself. 

The op's post didn't even single him out untill he took it personally, and in fact the criticism was pretty damn tame in the broader sense. End of the day, expose yourself publicly by all means but don't cry when someone laughs at your winky.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (14/12/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> So I should open my own restaurant if I get bad service? So if I enjoyed the services provided by MTN for several years I should not move to Vodacom if they offer me a better deal or if MTN starts to decline?
> 
> This is called Ad hominem, rebutting by not addressing the meat of the argument.
> 
> ...



HEY , "hy's klein , hy's myne en ek sal hom so vinnig was as wat ek wil! OK!" 

Lot's of big words used that I don't understand so OK , but hence I said one should grow a thicker skin and LEARN from criticism. But also you get people that comment or whatever just to sound clever or teach someone a "lesson'. get off your high horse , I'm not in grade school , you not my dad so whoever wants to do that can ***** .... obviously not aimed at anyone here

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## contrid (14/12/17)

I will take the feedback as constructive criticism and improve my videos based on that, thank you everyone.

The reason why I posted was because I tried to "defend" reviewers simply because of the amount of work that goes into it. We already had a short discussion on Facebook and my initial reaction was "Thank you for the feedback I appreciate it" so I didn't see the purpose of posting the same thing on ECIGSSA again. I can see now that the post is to open up a discussion as you guys are having here now which is fine. I will learn from my mistakes, sorry if I offended anyone.

The purpose of my vape reviews is to grow the vaping community, provide useful information, expose vapers to new products and be and advocate for vaping. I don't do it for free products or for money. The larger the following the better but that is not the main focus. I feel that I have good knowledge that I can share with someone who may be new to vaping or cast my opinion on a vaping related topic.

I love the vaping community as well as all vaping related things in general. I want to see it flourish and I want to see vapers motivate one another. Whether it is to do reviews, to quit smoking, to try new products or get involved with legislation. Positivity goes a long way in all areas though criticism is also very important. The only way we grow in different areas is through trials, tribulations, criticism and then success.

@Daniel thanks I will keep on doing the reviews and will keep improving them. The reason why they have improved over time is exactly because people gave me advice and I followed the advice which was successful till thusfar.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (14/12/17)

Daniel said:


> But don't bash @contrid cause he waffled a bit in a video ???!!!
> 
> .



@Daniel I didn't bash anyone by name, nor did I mention which e-juice was being reviewed. Sorry to say, but @contrid bashed himself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Daniel (14/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Daniel I didn't bash anyone by name, nor did I mention which e-juice was being reviewed. Sorry to say, but @contrid bashed himself.


No worries was not aimed at anyone specific just in general people on the interwebs are very opiniated kudos again for the positive critisism and kudos to @contrid for apologizing. We will still do a collab thinking 'Vaping and Karaoke in cars'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SinnerG (14/12/17)

This is one of those threads where you walk in and...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## contrid (14/12/17)

Btw, the video in question is below so you can all see and it is the object being discussed since post #1.

Since @Hooked is convinced that I bashed myself I really didn't, I will always stand up for myself and fellow people who try to advance an industry or who work hard at what they do. I will never, ever stop doing that for as long as I live so keep telling yourself that as you go to bed alone tonight.

I really enjoyed making the video and have the utmost respect for Gert as a flavor connoisseur, the guy is a f*$#% legend. I did my best to provide a neutral and unbiased review to tell you guys what the ejuice is like. The ejuice turned out great but before I actually smelled or tasted the ejuice I provided some insight which could've been summed up as "all ejuice reviews are subjective".

Enjoy the video and have a listen, 11 minutes is really not that long. All/most of my reviews are below 10 minutes as I specifically keep it below that.



Let haters be haters, I enjoy what I do and will keep doing it even if I watch the videos myself ffs. Let it be...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (15/12/17)

contrid said:


> Let haters be haters, I enjoy what I do and will keep doing it even if I watch the videos myself ffs. Let it be...





​


contrid said:


> ever stop doing that for as long as I live so keep telling yourself that as you go to bed alone tonight.



Damn son you really took *one* negative review as a headshot. Seriously *one* person said your review was crap and this is the disproportionate response to that? As I said previously no one even knew @Hooked was talking about you, but you opened your mouth and removed all doubt.

Having now wasted 11 min of my life watching the review, I agree with the initial feedback, it's boring and provides us with absolutely no value on whether to buy the juice or not. In total you spoke for 8 min about everything but the juice. Your diction is poor and stale, you keep telling us about your enthusiasm but your review is devoid of anything believable, there is absolutely no excitement or enjoyment that shines through - even the random fucks thrown in haphazardly, I enjoy swearing, I think it has a good place in communication, but son use it to accentuate a point. 

You seem uncomfortable, like you're trying to be a cardboard copy of every other vape reviewer, an effigy that you have spliced together from what you consider the best parts of them. 

I'll excuse the poor cuts because you said you're new to video but you should go watch some tutorials, there are many free ones on youtube that provide excellent walk-throughs. 

The one thing that isn't excusable is this nonsense about doing it "for the love", I visited your website too, and immediately it starts throwing notifications and asking me to sign up to an email newsletter, stop now, just admit that you want to germinate in to a vape figure head. 

I think the overall lesson here is that you didn't take your own advice, where you told @Hooked to walk on by, you ended up showing your true colours, but I fear that your self-imposed martyrdom will keep you blind to the growth you could have achieved here. 
​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Strontium (15/12/17)

I just watched it and all I can say is “what dafuq?”

It’s an 11min vid and the first time the juice gets tasted is in the 8th min. 
And the result of this drawn out drama was “yoh, it tastes like choc mint ice cream”
Umm well yeah, that’s kinda what it says on the bottle. 

I now understand the suffering of Sisyphus.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

Yeah i watched until the Bold and Beautiful them song came up with the yo yo yo opening, so 10 seconds about. I really dislike white okes trying to imitate the yank rappers. REALLY dislike it. The really Slim Shady already stood up.
Bud i hope you take the criticism from the above guys as postive and work on it from there. Be yourself. No need to be like all other overseas reviewers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/17)

WOW , let's bring out the pitchforks .....

I suspect one whiskey too many was had with the juice review hey @contrid ? 

Sorry to say bud , but you were your own worst enemy here .... I tried defending you but the okes have some valid points. LEARN from the mistakes and come back better stronger that's all the advise I can give now .... just keep at it

To the three horseman @Strontium @Feliks Karp @SmokeyJoe please go Dislike my first juice review if you like  or well tune me if it was OK or k@k would like some input. Need to work on the jump cuts a bit see cutting myself off halfway through a sentence lol. P.S I swear a LOT and I need to fire my special effects guy LOL :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (15/12/17)

@contrid the video in question lacks character, enthusiasm and originality (can't comment on how informative it was cause I couldn't bare watching the whole thing). Even the f bombs seem superficial (trying to hard to be like a Bogan maybe?).
I think the one thing that stands out in a review is usually the passion for vaping. When you look at other reviewers, they seem to enjoy talking about what they're reviewing, thus, the flow of the review seems almost natural. You speak about being enthusiatic and passionate but in my opinion it just seems like you're jumping on the bandwagon for your 15mins. You need to understand the crucial role local reviewers play to the SA vaping community...especially when it comes to local juices. We rely on you guys. Please take our words as constructive because all we want to do is help you to help us!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (15/12/17)

@contrid, Just wanted to say congrats for having the guts to put yourself out there. 

I don't have any comment for the video. Just don't start drugs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (15/12/17)

One of the hardest things one has to learn in life, especially when taking on a public role, is dealing with criticism. Although it is hard to deal with, it is not always presented in a very palatable way, when viewed with the correct attitude, it can be of great use. Trick is to see past both your own and possibly the issuer's emotions and deal with the facts clinically. The decision on how or if to respond is up to you. See it as advice, possibly not well presented, but it contains a different perspective than your own and one can never have enough perspective.

If a response is required, a neutral, non-committal reply serves best. 'Thank you for your comments, your views will be taken into consideration'. It gives the ' plaintiff ' recognition without fueling any emotions that may be involved. Emotion, as is their nature, is the enemy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (15/12/17)

@contrid, tastes differ and each viewer will have their own idea of what they want/expect when seeing a review. Daniel DJLsb's viewers expect to see a very techy review with lots of objective figures and charts, Rip's viewers might expect fewer figures and objectivity but a whole lot more pizzazz in presentation. Some people watch reviews because they only want information on the product, others because they like the personality or style of the reviewer, some because they want to participate in giveaways, others because they feel part of a community where they want to show support for the reviewer.

I can only talk for myself but when I take even just ten minutes to watch a review, it is to get information. If I watch a hardware review, I want to get facts and figures, pros and cons, details and close-ups. I don't care what beer Bogan is drinking today, or what Jai Haze did in the military, or how much weight Rip has lost, or that Grimm thinks I need to contact my elected representatives. I'm here to learn about the device they have in their hand, let's cut to the chase. In this regard, I'll give props to @KZOR. His reviews are exactly the style I want with the information I need. If the reviewer doesn't present well but gives great tech info, such as DJLsb, that is fine too. If I want sparkling personality and great humour, I'll watch Trevor Noah. No vape reviewer can compete with him.

I don't watch juice reviews as I don't buy commercial juice. But I watch DIY flavour reviews which amount to much the same thing - the reviewer wants to communicate a taste sensation to us. He has to make us imagine exactly what a liquid tastes like without actually having it in our atty. This is how ConcreteRiver does it:



It's not a flashy style, no camera or editing tricks, no ghetto banter, no shout-outs to his homies, no advocacy pleas, no giveaways, no small talk, no diversions, no chucking of monster clouds, no cliches about "getting up close and personal" or "diving down to close-ups", no marketing of his own personality or his other social media, no music even beyond a very brief logo sting. What I get instead is the best flavour notes on the internet from one of the most acute palates on the internet. When Concrete uploads a fifteen minute video, I know it's going to be 15 minutes well spent. It's not going to be 15 minutes of my life that I want a refund for. He doesn't take up my time either. Very short logo, brief greeting and disclaimer and boom, we're into it.

Compare how Concrete describes and conveys the flavours he is vaping with the way that you describe the flavour you are vaping. Who is giving more detail? I don't expect you to compete with him, very few can. But, in a 12 minute video, I want more than 30 seconds devoted to describing the flavour. I want more than "it tastes so nice" or "it is just like it says on the bottle". Maybe look at the aspects of the flavour/juice that Concrete addresses and describes, and work similar notes and angles into your reviews. It will be of great help to viewers.

I think the reason your review isn't focused is because you are either unsure of how to pick a flavour apart, or not confident in your palate's acuity to do so. Don't let this deter you. Reviewers teach but they also learn every day. DJLsb's first reviews had nothing like the level of detail they do now. Wayne's first videos were terrible. Doing hardware tech detail or juice/flavour analysis is a skill that you learn and never stop learning. Even Concrete will tell you that he is a better flavour analyst now than he was six months ago. It is hard work and practice makes perfect.

Of course, the above just applies to me and what I want from a review. Others may differ. But I think it's a good rule of thumb that if you are reviewing a flavour or juice, a detailed breakdown of its taste is the crux of the review and the reason why people are tuning in. Don't let criticism deter you. The trick is to build a template of what you want your perfect review video to be, what it offers the viewer, and then to work systematically towards that. You will get a lot of flak along the way. That is what makes the journey so rewarding. No pain, no gain.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Strontium (15/12/17)

RichJB said:


> @contrid, tastes differ and each viewer will have their own idea of what they want/expect when seeing a review. Daniel DJLsb's viewers expect to see a very techy review with lots of objective figures and charts, Rip's viewers might expect fewer figures and objectivity but a whole lot more pizzazz in presentation. Some people watch reviews because they only want information on the product, others because they like the personality or style of the reviewer, some because they want to participate in giveaways, others because they feel part of a community where they want to show support for the reviewer.
> 
> I can only talk for myself but when I take even just ten minutes to watch a review, it is to get information. If I watch a hardware review, I want to get facts and figures, pros and cons, details and close-ups. I don't care what beer Bogan is drinking today, or what Jai Haze did in the military, or how much weight Rip has lost, or that Grimm thinks I need to contact my elected representatives. I'm here to learn about the device they have in their hand, let's cut to the chase. In this regard, I'll give props to @KZOR. His reviews are exactly the style I want with the information I need. If the reviewer doesn't present well but gives great tech info, such as DJLsb, that is fine too. If I want sparkling personality and great humour, I'll watch Trevor Noah. No vape reviewer can compete with him.
> 
> ...





I agree with everything except the Trevor Noah bit.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

Daniel said:


> WOW , let's bring out the pitchforks .....
> 
> I suspect one whiskey too many was had with the juice review hey @contrid ?
> 
> ...



I actually like your reviews, mainly because from the on set you said your vidz where kak praat reviews, so you know what to expect. Keep it up man

Reactions: Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Strontium (15/12/17)

Daniel said:


> WOW , let's bring out the pitchforks .....
> 
> I suspect one whiskey too many was had with the juice review hey @contrid ?
> 
> ...





I enjoy yours Dan, I do cover the screen tho lolol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (15/12/17)

Good advise from one of the fathers of vlogging , to add just do YOU get better at producing content and get a thick skin :

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (15/12/17)

For me, going into reviewing is like going into business. You are offering a vaping product, no different from an atty or mod or juice. What makes yours different? Why will people choose it? What is your Unique Selling Point? If you can't answer these questions, you don't have a plan. If you don't have a plan, success rarely follows.

I have seen people starting channels and trying to be like Rip. They never last. You are not going to out-Rip Rip. Nor out-tech DJLsb or Mooch. You aren't going to out-produce Grimm, or out-swear Bogan, or have more skeptical street cred than Jai Haze, or be more of an industry heavyweight than pbusardo, or talk about DIY IP issues with more credibility than Wayne. Those niches are all taken, find something else. But do find something and make it yours.

Whether in business or reviewing, I would always rather be the first port of call for 10% of the market than just toss out a generic product aimed at 100% of the market and hoping it sticks. ConcreteRiver has a small subscriber base. But for them, he is the _first_ port of call and, for some, the _only_ port of call. Pick one thing to do but do it better than anybody else. Then the YT community will beat a path to your door.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (15/12/17)

New juice review up took some advise from this thread and well still some waffling but hey..... Would love to hear some positive critisism.... P.S getting some haters comments in other videos uploaded so I must be doing something right

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (15/12/17)

Daniel said:


> New juice review up took some advise from this thread and well still some waffling but hey..... Would love to hear some positive critisism.... P.S getting some haters comments in other videos uploaded so I must be doing something right



Hey Bro, your wiskunde sucks hey.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strontium (15/12/17)

You realize that it says blueberry right there on the bottle?


----------



## RichJB (15/12/17)

@Daniel, that is now a juice review. That gives me a very good idea of what to expect from the juice. Relating it to things that the viewer is likely to have tasted, like Woolies Blueberries, helps a lot. Breaking down the inhale and exhale, the balance between the notes, how sweet or tart or juicy or dry it is, what value for money it offers, these are all valuable insights.

One thing I appreciate about reviews is what I call the Vaping with Vic intro. When he starts a review of, say, a dripper, he won't just tell you that he's got an interesting new dripper in. He'll tell you a bit about the company, the previous drippers they brought out, what makes this dripper different from their other ones, what niche it will fill in the market. So it gives a good overview of how this product came to life and why you would choose it over another dripper.

This applies to juices too. If a juice company does mostly fruits and now suddenly bring out a tobacco, that tells a story. Why the change? What brought this product to life? It would also be interesting to get comparisons with similar profiles. If you're reviewing a strawberry cream, there are dozens on the market. What makes this one different? Why would I want to try it over an existing strawberry cream? Of course, it is tough for a new reviewer to have all this experience of the thousands of juices available. But that again is why reviews get better over time, as the reviewer builds a personal database of knowledge about the juices on the market.

FA just brought out three new DIY flavours: Juicy Strawberry, Custard Premium and Breakfast Cereal. There is a story behind each of them. This is just my take but it seems logical. One of the big criticisms of FA fruits is that they are dry. ID10-T calls their strawberry "freeze-dried". Is it coincidence that the new strawberry is pointedly called _Juicy_ Strawberry? FA lost a lot of market share to other custards because their custard is loaded with lemon. This new Custard Premium has no lemon note in it. FA never did a breakfast cereal before. Cereals are popular and Capella cleaned up with their Cereal27, everybody was using it. Now there is a rival from FA to take back market share. All of these new flavours tell me that FA is responding to criticism from customers, and sorting out errors and omissions in their existing line. It's small details but it's things that help the viewer to understand what is happening in the industry and why these new products are coming to market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/17)

Strontium said:


> You realize that it says blueberry right there on the bottle?


What did I say? Lol you Troll


----------



## Daniel (15/12/17)

RichJB said:


> @Daniel, that is now a juice review. That gives me a very good idea of what to expect from the juice. Relating it to things that the viewer is likely to have tasted, like Woolies Blueberries, helps a lot. Breaking down the inhale and exhale, the balance between the notes, how sweet or tart or juicy or dry it is, what value for money it offers, these are all valuable insights.
> 
> One thing I appreciate about reviews is what I call the Vaping with Vic intro. When he starts a review of, say, a dripper, he won't just tell you that he's got an interesting new dripper in. He'll tell you a bit about the company, the previous drippers they brought out, what makes this dripper different from their other ones, what niche it will fill in the market. So it gives a good overview of how this product came to life and why you would choose it over another dripper.
> 
> ...


Damn you should start a local DIY channel or we should collab...how do you feel about driving around with a crazy Dutchman and singing?


----------



## RichJB (15/12/17)

The driving around is fine. But if I ever sang on your channel, you'd get more hate mail than Rip. Advocacy groups would be asking you to please not let me do that again because it is giving vaping a bad image. 

The Afrik is ook maar lekker. I can do the two-taled boat-sheep for the salties.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Daniel (15/12/17)

RichJB said:


> The driving around is fine. But if I ever sang on your channel, you'd get more hate mail than Rip. Advocacy groups would be asking you to please not let me do that again because it is giving vaping a bad image.
> 
> The Afrik is ook maar lekker. I can do the two-taled boat-sheep for the salties.


Think I should do an 'local is lekker' interview with some of the forum legends tagging @Silver @Rob Fisher @RichJB I'm coming for you....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Think I should do an 'local is lekker' interview with some of the forum legends tagging @Silver @Rob Fisher @RichJB I'm coming for you....


@KZOR @Rooigevaar @Sickboy77 @Oupa I'm coming for you too muhahahahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (15/12/17)

RichJB said:


> The driving around is fine. But if I ever sang on your channel, you'd get more hate mail than Rip. Advocacy groups would be asking you to please not let me do that again because it is giving vaping a bad image.
> 
> The Afrik is ook maar lekker. I can do the two-taled boat-sheep for the salties.


Took me forever to work out "boat-sheep".


----------



## KZOR (15/12/17)

Daniel said:


> I'm coming for you too muhahahahaha


Jai kama kom pappa ... lekka hie innie Kap in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (15/12/17)

KZOR said:


> Jai kama kom pappa ... lekka hie innie Kap in.


Naai, djy wiet mos!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (15/12/17)

KZOR said:


> Jai kama kom pappa ... lekka hie innie Kap in.


Tjys mos nou baie wys moenie kom kaap tjam praatie tjy gaan sleg tweede kom my bru.... Born and bred my uncke kom ons doen tjie dinge.....


----------



## Silver (15/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Think I should do an 'local is lekker' interview with some of the forum legends tagging @Silver @Rob Fisher @RichJB I'm coming for you....



That would be great @Daniel 
Kom ons maak a praat vir die mense

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (15/12/17)

I love your sense of humour @Daniel, your vids are awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/17)

Daniel said:


> Think I should do an 'local is lekker' interview with some of the forum legends tagging @Silver @Rob Fisher @RichJB I'm coming for you....


Thats actually a damn good idea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats actually a damn good idea


What time?


----------



## Raindance (15/12/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thats actually a damn good idea


Correction, that is actually an awesome idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/12/17)

Daniel said:


> @KZOR @Rooigevaar @Sickboy77 @Oupa I'm coming for you too muhahahahaha


I'll waiting with a cold beer


----------



## The_Ice (16/12/17)

I strongly disagree with everyone on this thread * except the bit about making more content.
I have a guilty pleasure of watching the entire grimmgreen vlog weekly, now it may not be the most refined production but it proves a point: someone's going to like watching your weird little review. Someone shares some part of your mindset and you identify with that.

Vaping is new forumites , we need to be encouraging to the idea of much-much more content creation and we need to vote with our actions. Don't like the juice, don't buy it; don't like the video, don't watch it. Let these things sort themselves out. Top producions will get to the top.

* I also probably agree with @RichJB, his stuff is long but usually logical and sound


----------

